# Sharing All Of My Other Pets (:



## MarissaRelf (Oct 19, 2012)

I just thought I would share all my other animals with you guys 

This is Shady. She's an Australian Shepard and Black Lab Mix. She's Almost 6 years old and still acts like a puppy. She was abandoned in a parking lot at 3 weeks old and she's been a part of our family ever since 






This is Maybelline (Named after the makeup brand because of her "eyeliner") She is 4 years old and we adopted her from the Safe Haven over a year ago. She was found in California as a stray and was transported to Oregon. She had such bad ear mites it caused her to be permanently deaf and her teeth had to be removed from rot. She is the sweetest dog in the world and holds no grudges even after what she's been through.





This is Nala. She is a 6 month old Chinchilla. I've had her since she was weaned from her mamma. She's very spunky and a tad bit ditsy 





And our newest member of the family, Bowser. We just got him 2 days ago. He is a Flemish Giant and he's only 5 months old (He's gonna be HUGE!) We haven't quite figured out his personality yet but updates are to come!


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 19, 2012)

How cute


----------



## MarissaRelf (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## terryo (Oct 19, 2012)

Love all your pets, but that Maybelline is a heart stealer!


----------



## MarissaRelf (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes she is. That's how she ended up with us. We just went to Save Haven to look lol


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2012)

Aww, love all your animals. They are all so cute


----------



## MarissaRelf (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

